# ECG Machine



## Biomedical (26 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

تحية طيبة لجميع أعضاء المنتدى الكرام ، تجدون في المرفقات معلومات شاملة عن أجهزة ال ECG وهي اختصار لكلمة Electrocardiograph أو ما يعرف بجهاز تخطيط ورسم إشارة القلب كهربائيا .

تجدون أيضا أنواع هذه الأجهزة ومبدأ عملها وكيفية توصيلها بجسم المريض بالاضافة إلى عناوين أهم الشركات في هذا المجال ومقارنة بينهم من حيث المواصفات .

نتمنى أن تجدوا فيهم المتعة والفائدة وتقبلوا أخلص التحيات .


----------



## وليد العمري (26 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخي Biomedical 
على المجهود المتميز 
وجزاك اللة خير


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (28 مارس 2007)

شكرا اخى الكريم
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/هناء (31 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جد على الملفات


----------



## اللوفر (23 أكتوبر 2008)

thenkssssssssssss


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شــــكر


----------



## AbuShrouk (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
و رزقك الحسنى و زيادة


----------



## AbuShrouk (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
و رزقك الحسنى و زيادة


----------



## نورصباح المختار (25 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks very much


----------



## حسام علوي (29 نوفمبر 2008)

ملفات تزن ذهب


----------



## أبو عبد الله كرم (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جهد ممتاز مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## e.berakdar (26 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## علاءرجب (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## mhsssst (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور كثييييييييييييييير


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (24 نوفمبر 2011)

i can not thank you enough


----------



## r0zeta (29 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكرك على المجهود
فرضا كان عندي جهاز ecg متعطل وبعد ما فحصته واعدت اصلاحه .. ماهو اختبار الجوده حتى اتأكد ان جهازي يعمل .. ويعمل بصوره جيده,,

وشكرا


----------



## مقشش (4 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا مهندس يا وحش


----------



## samerwnos (1 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## samerwnos (2 يناير 2012)

thank you


----------

